# Shooter Shirts, Good or Bad for Archery?



## Mahly

As for the image, perhaps it makes it look like many companies truly support competitive archery.
As for unpaid support, I will not pay for any sponsor logo or "team" shirt without getting support from that team.
Even when I raced bikes, when I painted them, unless the brand supported me, their name didn't go on the bike (I.e. No "Suzuki" on the gas tank).
Free advertisement for "sponsors" hurts everyone. Your getting pics wearing the "other" brands patches, so your less attractive to other sponsors, and if you'll give away your advertising space (shirt, etc) why should a company PAY anyone to wear it?
If sponsors are paying for the space, great! If not, your not helping yourself or anyone else.


----------



## Lazarus

Mahly, It happens on occasion but we're thinking right along the same lines. 

I started the poll with a "bad" vote. 

My stance doesn't come so much because of concern for "image." Here's my concern, and Mahly kind of nailed it already; For many years this sport has worked to have a professional identity. I am convinced that the number of shooters willing to advertise a companies logo for no monetary compensation keeps the Pro ranks bogged down. I'm not even sure some of the "deals" that I have seen, for product at a discount (usually above dealer cost,) in exchange for people "advertising" is a good thing. 

.02


----------



## jmack73

I get mine honest. Hoyt gives me a couple every year


----------



## jmack73

I have the Hoyt logo across my back windsheild and wear their apparel all the time. I think it shows my support for my favorite bow manufacturer and in turn gives them free advertising.


----------



## loveha

I don't think it hurts anything. In my opinion it doesn't hurt the image in any way. I would rather see who shoots for who. As long as they don't start giving NASCAR speeches that start with "I would like to thank my sponsors PSE, True Ball and Axcel, Easton, and Doinker for helping me get here today....". 
If a nobody wants to wear and show off their favorite brands, so be it. That is why those who shot for their major sponsor have "Pro Staff or Factory Staff". If you don't have that, I am personally not going to pay to much particular attention to you shoot or your target. 
I bought a bowtech shooters shirt, but don't wear it because I'm not sponsored by them and I don't feel im good enough to wear it. I do wear one for Carbofast though. Only because I try to get Damien's company name out there and I shoot for him and use his stabilizers.
All in all, I would rather look at shooter shirts than bland polo shirts. So with that said im indifferent to it all.


----------



## ar1220

I think if you work hard enough and put fourth the effort in whatever sport whether its archery, badminton, or whatever and gain the notice of companies and are getting support from them at whatever level whether its a discount on products or a freebie every once in awhile. Then by all means show there support to you by supporting them and wearing there logo.with that being said I do think some folks are vain enough to wear a companies logo and have no clue about the company or there products.I as well as my wife are on staff with several companies and I do and have no problem wearing there logo on a jersey and support the people that have helped us out along the way


----------



## Topper1018

In my opinion the shooter shirts themselves are the tip of the iceberg for any Joe staffer with 100$ to get an inflated ego and water down what those of us with real staff purpose and positions work so hard to achieve. I've actually said on occasion I often feel embarrassed to wear a staff shirt because of the rampant poseing going on sometimes. It really does take away from the real professionalism I feel.


----------



## SonnyThomas

Far fetched, maybe? Go to a ASA ProAm. Collared shirts with sleeves are required. No name or anything, but collared and short or long sleeves. I go to my ASA State's events I have on my ASA collared shirt. So a "dressy" affair, cleaning up the image thing, Public Relations. ASA Reps get a shirt when first in office and one on odd number of years. 
Now, a ASA collared shirt isn't expensive nor is a shooter shirt, not compared to a Staff Shooter shirt. Depending on what's put on it, company name, your name, can be $100.00 easy. And I don't know where the dividing line is. I know a some staff shooters have to pay for them out of their own pocket.
So there are over the counter shooter/merchandise shirts and then there are Staff shooter shirts. What bow company doesn't have a shooter shirt? I'd almost bet there aren't too many Staff shooter shirts hanging on the racks.
Of course, if you're on staff with a bow company you have access to other archery tackle at discount prices.... 

You like your bow or arrows or arrow rests or whatever and present such nicely....Hey, it's your bow, arrows, rests, so it's your call.

Go back, way back. At one time the NFAA had some strict rules. You wore anything designating a company you were put in the Pro class. Yep, a hat or a belt buckle or a shirt you got put in the Pro class. This finally wore away. When or why, I don't know. Probably numbers had this changed. People liked their equipment and presented as a Agenda item and it passed.

I didn't vote....


----------



## jmack73

Topper1018 said:


> In my opinion the shooter shirts themselves are the tip of the iceberg for any Joe staffer with 100$ to get an inflated ego and water down what those of us with real staff purpose and positions work so hard to achieve. I've actually said on occasion I often feel embarrassed to wear a staff shirt because of the rampant poseing going on sometimes. It really does take away from the real professionalism I feel.


I work hard promoting our sport but I see what you mean. I never feel embarrassed because I know who I am and what I do to help introduce people to Bowhunting. I don't shoot in tournaments due to working every weekend but I take local kids bowhunting and help newcomers.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Topper1018 said:


> In my opinion the shooter shirts themselves are the tip of the iceberg for any Joe staffer with 100$ to get an inflated ego and water down what those of us with real staff purpose and positions work so hard to achieve. I've actually said on occasion I often feel embarrassed to wear a staff shirt because of the rampant poseing going on sometimes. It really does take away from the real professionalism I feel.


g

Lol!!! this post reminds me of a saying I've heard before. It goes like this.... I hate guys that act like they know everything it really makes those of us that do look bad.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

If buying a Jersey over the counter makes the shooter feel more "professional" and more confident I say go for it. It's your money and if you want to put on a Hoyt shooter shirt and hat on do it.


----------



## Strodav

A cap came with all of my Hoyt's and I tend to wear the camo one during hunting season or at 3d events and the target one at field shoots and indoor. Have a Newbreed shirt and an Xpedition cap. Enjoy wearing them, but the full manufacturer jerseys with matching pants and caps with their names above the pockets along with the manufacturer's bow case or quiver is a bit much at the local club matches, unless your a pro.


----------



## SonnyThomas

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> g
> 
> Lol!!! this post reminds me of a saying I've heard before. It goes like this.... I hate guys that act like they know everything it really makes those of us that do look bad.


Heard something of this another way; "People who think they know everything irritates us that do."


----------



## Iowa shooter

Fans of mainstream sports buy jerseys with the name and number of their favorite athlete. It is widely accepted. That would be neet if I was wearing a Elite jersey of Levi Morgan and shooting a Bowtech.


----------



## Mahly

They don't compete side by side with those players. Pretty easy to tell who is on the team and who is not.


----------



## Rick!

Answer to question 1; Yes.
Answer to question 2; Why does it matter? If you like and use the product and want to wear their swag, by all means do it. 

On the other hand, sometimes the Pros don't look very professional with their "shirts" by finishing the ensemble with a pair of worn jeans. You can see this on a national and international level - like the saying goes, perception is reality.

BTW, how many X's is a Hoyt shirt worth? I could use a couple extra X's for this weekend.


----------



## vito9999

Archers wearing shooter shirts is a better image to the public then Joe Camo and his mullet scarring little kids at the local Waffle House. I don't own one, but I have collared shirts.


----------



## Lazarus

Interesting. While the comments are mostly in favor the poll is nearly tied. Wonder who's voting but not commenting. :teeth:

Back to shooting under the lights. Wonder how many more I can get in before the lovely makes me come to bed.


----------



## Mahly

Haven't voted yet (on tapatalk, can't see poll). I don't think the brands selling their gear is "bad" but I think it takes away something from those that earned a spot on the team.


----------



## sharkred7

I think they help the image of the sport. Much better than cut off Tshirts and holey jeans. 

If it is such a big deal to the pros they should petition their sponsors for "Pro Staff Only" logo wear. Some companies do (or did) this. Mathews had Pro STaff apparel (available only from them to their staff) and brand apparel available to general public. 

Most of the comfortable clothing I wear is letting people know who I am and what I like to do, from archery to hunting, to where I live and work, or places I have visited. It can be a great conversation starter to meet new people who may share your interests also.

My .02

John


----------



## Praeger

The poll should have had a "Neutral" option. I personally don't care what someone wears as long as it meets the rules and isn't offensive. I suppose if someone likes their brand of bow/release/arrow/stabilizer/vane/arrow lube and wants to buy a shirt with the logos, what's the harm? Pros will shoot against pros. It certainly doesn't give anyone an advantage. Does someone wearing logo shirts really bother anyone? Does it impair the sport because Pros are competing for logo shirt presence against amateur shooters wearing the same shirts; I doubt it, and wouldn't care even if it did.


----------



## Iowa shooter

Mahly said:


> Haven't voted yet (on tapatalk, can't see poll). I don't think the brands selling their gear is "bad" but I think it takes away something from those that earned a spot on the team.


I know a guy who got on staff for Mathews by playing guitar for Matt McPherson. 
I'm not sure some of them earn it.


----------



## EPLC

I've switched bows so many times I don't think I could keep up. I do have several Patriots sweatshirts though. I see no harm for those that find pleasure in doing it. If it brings more attention to the sport it's a good thing.


----------



## JV NC

> In my opinion the shooter shirts themselves are the tip of the iceberg for any Joe staffer with 100$ to get an inflated ego and water down what those of us with real staff purpose and positions work so hard to achieve. I've actually said on occasion I often feel embarrassed to wear a staff shirt because of the rampant poseing going on sometimes. It really does take away from the real professionalism I feel.


I'm assuming I can go onto Bow Junky and see videos of you shooting against the other pros?

Honestly, I don't assume anyone at a local shoot is a Pro. I don't assume anyone at a state shoot is a Pro. I'm fully aware that I'm not a Pro guitar player, even though I own a Martin shirt.

Edit....lol...I had to think about that one for a minute. Did you really call someone ELSE wearing a shooter shirt a "poser"?


----------



## nochance

So for those that have earned the right to represent their respective companies they should not mind if Joe Schmo bought a 100$ jersey. free advertising for the company. They should act professional and represent their company in a professional way. People are worried about Joe Schmo on an ego trip, but it sounds like some other's ego's are getting bruised here.


----------



## montigre

I do not see where people shooting in shooter shirts is bad for the sport. It may make the wearer feel good about their shooting, promote the manufacturers they are interested in and it does present a much more pleasing line appearance when compared to worn out tee shirts and torn jeans. I don't believe there is any confusion regarding who the Pros and who the Joes are at any competition even when shooting side-by-side. And the Pros are getting a lot more from their sponsors than just the opportunity to wear a shirt (ie contingency pays, higher paybacks [when also offered to amateurs], equipment, and whatever else may be thrown into their contracts, so I don't see how they are being hurt by it. 

Personally, since I am unendorsed, I do not compete in a manufacturer's shooter shirt, but I do usually wear a shirt/polo with my club's and personal "LOFT" team logos affixed to it along with a pair of khakis or cargo-type shorts. This keeps me in the right frame of mind that I am there to compete as well as having fun. Much like wearing a ghi while performing dojo training...respect for yourself and respect for your sport.


----------



## carlosii

When I'd buy a new car, I told the dealer he could leave that little advertising sticker on the car if he'd knock $200.00 off the price. He laughed. I pulled it off.


----------



## JV NC

Hey....just for S's and giggles.....what would it take for you (anyone) to recognize someone as a "Pro" shooter?

My first (and only) criteria would be to ask them......."What do you do for a living"?


----------



## EPLC

EPLC said:


> I've switched bows so many times I don't think I could keep up. I do have several Patriots sweatshirts though. I see no harm for those that find pleasure in doing it. If it brings more attention to the sport it's a good thing.


While I don't think any harm will come of it, I have to admit though I wonder what thinking goes behind wearing a shooter shirt when you are not a sponsored shooter?


----------



## cbrunson

I couldn't care less what people wear at shoots.


----------



## gcab

So unless you get free stuff then one shouldn't wear or use what they like based on free advertising? So, I would assume you remove the emblems from whatever car you drive so that you don't give any free advertising to ford or chevy or whoever it is? You were plain color clothes at all times so as to not advertise for those companies? Don't wear any hats with anything on them? If having a shirt worn in an event that looks like and is comfortable to shoot in and has a manufacturer on it.. AND that's the problem for the sport... then maybe you should just quit the sport now


----------



## tmorelli

I surely do not see shooter's shirts as a problem amongst non-sponsored shooters. If the issue is recognition of pros, as pros, amongst the sea of similarly dressed archers, the manufacturers should have very distinguishable clothing the provide all their pro archers. Furthermore, I deduce that the manufacturers don't see this as a problem since many offer clothing to the public that is the same, or very similar, to what they offer the public.


----------



## JV NC

> the manufacturers should have very distinguishable clothing the provide all their pro archers.


I'd profess that they (mfr's) DO! They have names on the back like "Morgan" and "Gillingham".


----------



## EPLC

I suggest that since this is the Intermediate/Advanced forum, all of the major bow manufactures should sponsor each of us, and send all of us a new shirt and bow.


----------



## tmorelli

JV NC said:


> I'd profess that they (mfr's) DO! They have names on the back like "Morgan" and "Gillingham".


I get it and that works for "insiders" but I think Lazarus is talking about what shooter's shirts do for "outsiders".... people who don't know all the players.


----------



## nochance

EPLC said:


> While I don't think any harm will come of it, I have to admit though I wonder what thinking goes behind wearing a shooter shirt when you are not a sponsored shooter?


and i also wonder the opposite. Why some sponsored shooters or others get so hot and bothered by others wearing jerseys. I was given a Hoyt jersey by the shop where i help out(and purchased the Hoyt). it has the shop logo on it as well. The shirt is light, breathable and very comfortable. I'm not a pro but after reading all the posts on this topic i expect my scores to rise 4 or 5 points


----------



## Stringster

It does not hurt if anything it helps. It gets people excited about shooting saying that they are proud to represent something and shoot for something. The amateurs and the pros might be wearing the same shirt but they arent getting the same paycheck lol. People wear football jerseys all the time and they dont play professionally or really at all most of the time


----------



## harley36

I think that buy wearing the shooter shirts it portrays a great image on the sport and looks very professional being from tennessee and owning and operating my own local shoot I would love to see my shooters in shooter shirts as opposed to some of the stuff they show up wearing but to each their own I am guilty of wearing the shirts myself and I'm not sponsored by anyone but I do actually look presentable when I show up to a shoot in my opinion appearance is everything I mean I'm not a professional golfer either by any means but I do look the part when I go play and for what the cost of these shooter shirts are I bet u don't see any manufacture quit selling them anytime soon they are profiting greatly


----------



## harley36

Also if a person can buy the exact same bow,arrows,sights,quiver,release,scope etc as the pros shoot who cares if they buy the shirt I mean your already thousands in debt whats another $100?


----------



## SonnyThomas

Mahly said:


> Haven't voted yet (on tapatalk, can't see poll). I don't think the brands selling their gear is "bad" but I think it takes away something from those that earned a spot on the team.





Iowa shooter said:


> I know a guy who got on staff for Mathews by playing guitar for Matt McPherson.
> I'm not sure some of them earn it.


Realize earning a spot is not all about shooting well. It's one presenting a good image, helpful, doing something recognizable in a good way, being "there." Yep, a person can be that of one that can't shoot his or her way out of wet paper bag, but be on Staff.....


----------



## Mid-MI Rick

After shooting NFAA Nationals this year, I would guess maybe 30-40% of the shooters had some type of shooters shirt on. I would much rather see this then a bacon necked t-shirt that you can almost see thru. I think it is good for the sports image. 

I know when I wear mine...I feel more professional, like I "can do this" type of thing, and shoot better!


----------



## Lazarus

This is more the result I expected. Mahly, it's currently 32 good to 17 bad (since you can't see the poll.) 

Been some interesting comments. Can't say I disagree with a lot of them. I'd ad some things but it wouldn't do a bit of good to change the popular way of thinking so I'll just shut it.


----------



## Lazarus

Mid-MI Rick said:


> I know when I wear mine...I feel more professional, like I "can do this" type of thing, and shoot better!


So you practice in your shooter shirt I take it? :wink:


----------



## Padgett

For me personally I went into a bow shop and bought a bow in 2007 in my local town where i live, after about 2 seasons of 3d shoots I began winning a bunch of local shoots and in 2010 I just asked them one day if they could help me out a little and they totally gave me a bow each year and all my competition stuff from that moment on at dealer cost. Last season they upped their deal to giving me the choice of a sight that they bought for me and free arrows for competition from now on. 

They have never asked me to wear a shooter shirt or do they have one, I would wear one if they asked me to but they don't.

I have two shirts that I wear at asa competitions and I wear a camo one with nothin on it saturday and then on sunday I wear a black shirt that has a small bowtech sticker on it because if I get on the podium I get a nice 300 or 600 dollar or so check from them. I got my shirt for 30 bucks at a booth right there at the asa and it isn't a regular bowtech shirt because they will set you back twice that much.

For me I spend probably 6000 dollars on travel expenses per year for my archery addiction and the small help that I get from my bow shop and the money that I win at asa helps a little but not much so I take all the table scraps that i can get.


----------



## Lazarus

tmorelli said:


> Furthermore, I deduce that the manufacturers don't see this as a problem since many offer clothing to the public that is the same, or very similar, to what they offer the public.


This is exactly what troubles me tmorelli. Obviously, archery manufacturers are going to do everything they can to get as many people advertising for them for free as possible. Why wouldn't they since they don't have the multi-million dollar media budgets like a Nike etc? It's exactly this mentality that waters down the pool and keeps the pro's from being able to better market themselves. Why would a potential advertiser (outside of archery) be motivated to pay an archer when it's proven that so many are willing to do it for nothing? 

Just some (almost random) thoughts, haven't really thought it through. Have a good day. :cheers:


----------



## Travis Shaw

I think people should wear what they want to. I know when I go to a national tournament it is kinda cool seeing people in different shirts. I have noticed though that there seems to be a lot of whining going on about this or that. To me this hurt the name of archery a lot more than what a person shirt says


----------



## huteson2us2

When I shot as a sponsored pro, only the pros were able to wear the sponsored shirts while everyone else could buy the advertised shirts and hats which looked different. It was like wearing your football jersey in high school the day of the game. Only the players wore them. Now if football fans start wearing the same uniforms with pads and helmets that the players wear, they might be confused for the players. 

Eventually the companies started changing the sponsored shirts each year and started selling last year's sponsored shirts. Now they sell the same shirts the pros wear the same year. Nothing wrong with wearing your bow company's shirt, but it would be nice to know which shooters are the ones to watch by the shirt they wear. I admit I do wear my Hoyt hat that came with my bow for free but I also wear the Hoyt hat when I shoot my PSE which I did not get with my bow. For some reason this bothers alot of people and they ask me why I'm shooting a PSE with a Hoyt hat. I tell them for the same reason I'm shooting a PSE with Rocky boots.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe

loveha said:


> I don't think it hurts anything. In my opinion it doesn't hurt the image in any way. I would rather see who shoots for who. As long as they don't start giving NASCAR speeches that start with "I would like to thank my sponsors PSE, True Ball and Axcel, Easton, and Doinker for helping me get here today....".


They all do it, all the time! Look at their tweets. Dave Cousins is notorious for brand pushing on Twitter and Facebook. Also there was an interview I saw with Jesse Broadwater where he took it down and goes to say "I couldn't have done it without my Easton ProTours"... Really? He could have done it with sticks from his back yard... They all use every opportunity they can to push their products. However, that's their job. That's what they're getting paid for. It's just not effective in my eyes. If a sponsored pro says it, I don't even take their recommendation into consideration when buying.

What I think would drive more sales is if someone completely unmarked and unknown to the public goes on to win a big event with equipment they actually paid for - people would go nuts about who he is, what he's shooting, why, etc... That'll advertise for that brand more than all printed shirts and flags in all events.


----------



## JV NC

Maybe we could get the ones wearing the shooter shirts to carry one of those big 'ol checks........so we'll know for SURE they're legit.


----------



## Mid-MI Rick

Lazarus said:


> So you practice in your shooter shirt I take it? :wink:


No I don't...but I need to start!!!:shade:


----------



## ArcherXXX300

I don't really care if non pro staff shooters wear a shooter shirt. I have a Hoyt jersey, no it doesn't say prostaff on it because I'm not. Would I like to be someday....yeah. who wouldn't? I have a Truball jersey, it doesn't say prostaff, It is still putting money in the companies pockets and shows you support and believe in their equipment. Plus I don't like it when people dress like slobs at state or national events, wear a collar, wear khakis or dress slacks. Keep your jeans for casual BS and working on the farm etc. same goes for T-shirts. Then again I'm a dot, paper, field shooter.


----------



## cbrunson

It's no different than any of the millions of ******* rear windows on trucks displaying whatever bow or gun or camo brand. If you like it, show some pride. If you don't, look away and try not to worry yourself over the things that make little to no difference in your life. 

Advertising is good. Anything that expands the purse is good.


----------



## Mahly

I still can't vote. I see the poll, but there is both good and bad.

As far as image, I think it DOES help the image especially to non-archery types. They get the (false) impression that all these people are getting support from the manufacturers. And the shirts themselves DO look good.

However the level of free advertising makes it hard to justify supporting an archer who is already wearing all your garb for free. Maybe some say, "That guy really makes us look good, we owe it to him to support him"... betting most don't.

If someone GIVES you a hat/shirt etc. I don't see any issue....they GAVE it to you. I just don't understand why someone would PAY $100 for a $25 shirt just to advertise for a company that doesn't pay you to advertise.

Please don't think that I am saying you can't or shouldn't be able to. I just see it as short changing yourself...not really any of my business, so I never bring it up.

I think it would be great if more shops/clubs had shirts. Then they could support someone who actually deserves it. Would be a nice change too see different shirts in the seas of red/white and yellow/black.


----------



## JV NC

> If someone GIVES you a hat/shirt etc. I don't see any issue....they GAVE it to you. I just don't understand why someone would PAY $100 for a $25 shirt just to advertise for a company that doesn't pay you to advertise.




The folks wearing these wear them (IMO), so they'll be mistaken for professional shooters. It's the only reason I can figure.


----------



## Gipper54

I know my opinion means nothing here as I do not compete, but what I miss is the air of elegance this sport once had about it. Take a look back at pictures from several decades ago (or longer). Obviously the all white wouldn't work well in the 3D world but for other events I think a dress code should apply. Quivers is where people use to flaunt their achievements and could set themselves apart...a simpler time I suppose....a time when we took more pride in ourselves and our appearance.
Let the flames begin.

Brian


----------



## Padgett

I don't want to look like the Monty Python Twit of the year characters from one of their skits from way back, I would rather look like Tommy Gomez all day long.

I do not have a man crush I am just saying I don't want to be a twit.


----------



## Mid-MI Rick

I do think the the "real professional" archers need to stand out among the crowd some way....may be as simple as a different color collar, something different.


----------



## JV NC

^^ My guess is.....these shirts would be counterfeited in less than 72hrs.


----------



## harley36

If a pro wants to stand out they can perform their best and we will all enjoy watching them at the shoot down but unfortunately we see the same guys there month after month and they are not on here asking for a colored collar to be represented as a pro they let their shooting speak for that and as bad as it is to say if u where to ask most people to name u 5 pros in asa men's u would prob get about 90% of the same names because those are the pros we already know and watch shoot after shoot at the shoot down


----------



## Lazarus

harley36 said:


> If a pro wants to stand out they can perform their best and we will all enjoy watching them at the shoot down but unfortunately we see the same guys there month after month and they are not on here asking for a colored collar to be represented as a pro they let their shooting speak for that and as bad as it is to say if u where to ask most people to name u 5 pros in asa men's u would prob get about 90% of the same names because those are the pros we already know and watch shoot after shoot at the shoot down


Very good point. The part that you may be missing is this; there are/have been countless discussions on taking the Pro level of the sport to a different level. To put it very simply, in my opinion one of the things that keeps the Pro part of the sport bogged down is the fact that manufacturers don't have to pay for their advertising because there's so many people willing to advertise (and buy a $100 shooter shirt) for free. 

It's just a discussion. Enjoying hearing the varying views. :cheers:


----------



## Mid-MI Rick

Lazarus, where did you find this?

"and then, you know, after I won some tournaments as a Pro and started to become really good friends with these guys, the top shooters, I started realizing........nobody uses back tension. All these guys had figured out the same thing I had, that.......there's no way to repeat that the same, and do it the same every single time."-Levi Morgan


----------



## BTShooter

vito9999 said:


> Archers wearing shooter shirts is a better image to the public then Joe Camo and his mullet scarring little kids at the local Waffle House. I don't own one, but I have collared shirts.


This exactly. I'm a big fan of camo and love to wear it. But if a non-hunting and non-shooting person happens to see an archery event and sees a bunch of folks dressed up in old ratty clothes, there's a good chance they won't be coming back. I'm not saying I'm a fan of this - I'd much rather wear my camo shirt, jeans, and boots to work than the suit I have to wear. But if we want to grow the sport into new segments of society, we can't scare those folks off. For example, and please don't take this as sexist, but I've been trying to get my fiancé to shoot for quite a while. She's seen a local shoot with almost everyone wearing camo, which, in her mind, is not very flattering. However, when I showed her some shooter shirts and staff shirts (with all the logos), she thought they looked cool.

But it still boils down to this: It's your money. Buy whatever clothes you want and wear them wherever you want. If somebody looks down on you for it, that's their problem.


----------



## nochance

I've commented but have not voted. I would base my wardrobe based on a vote on AT nor would i expect anyone else to.


----------



## TNMAN

Mid-MI Rick said:


> Lazarus, where did you find this?
> 
> "and then, you know, after I won some tournaments as a Pro and started to become really good friends with these guys, the top shooters, I started realizing........nobody uses back tension. All these guys had figured out the same thing I had, that.......there's no way to repeat that the same, and do it the same every single time."-Levi Morgan


He's offline, but this is where it came from: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbJO6u0mLJ8&feature=youtu.be 

To the question at hand, don't see the shirts hurting anything. Every one of those shirts represents money in the pocket for the pro shooters, so doubt they care either. Just not for me.


----------



## cbrunson

TNMAN said:


> He's offline, but this is where it came from: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbJO6u0mLJ8&feature=youtu.be
> 
> To the question at hand, don't see the shirts hurting anything. Every one of those shirts represents money in the pocket for the pro shooters, so doubt they care either. Just not for me.


This ^^^ exactly. 

We are seeing contingency money grow in this sport, and it's from the advertisers. The more money they make, the more they put back into growing the sport. 

I'm not sure what archery shoots are like where everyone else lives, but around here they suck. At least for the competitive shooter they suck. 3D shoots are "fun shoots" put on by local clubs with no competition. Indoor shoots are a little more competitive, but there is hardly ever any added money from the hosting club. Most only pay out 60-70% of the entry fees, and keep the rest of the money for the club. I understand, they need money to run the club, but there is very little incentive for the shooters to compete. 

None of the local pro shops will sponsor shoots either. We have one major manufacturer that supports one indoor shoot, the biggest one in the state, that draws some pretty big name shooters, but that is it. If archery continues to grow like it has, I would expect to see this change a little. I don't know if it ever will here, since most people just don't care to compete, but growing in other areas not far from here would be good. It all starts with the big guys investing back into the sport. Support them if you want it to continue to grow.


----------



## shootist

I bought a Mathews shooter shirt and I am not currently affiliated with them. The reason I did this is because I wanted to support the companies that give me free equipment, along with one company that gives me a significant discount (well below dealer cost). I felt like I needed a shirt to put them all on, so it made sense to buy a shooter shirt of the bow I shoot. I plan on being hooked up with Mathews at some point, and I figure giving them "free advertising" would not upset them. As far as companies refusing to give out product because other people will wear their shirts without getting anything in return, I do not think that is a problem at all. If it was, companies would not give away anything.


----------



## jmack73

I have never paid $100 for a shooter shirt.....


----------



## nochance

nochance said:


> I've commented but have not voted. I would NOT base my wardrobe based on a vote on AT nor would i expect anyone else to.


had to fix my own quote


----------



## nochance

I think the real pros separate themselves partially by not getting involve in this silly a*# crap. This is what we discuss in the advanced intermediate forum??? and of course now I'm just as guilty for getting sucked in.


----------



## Lazarus

nochance said:


> I've commented but have not voted. I would base my wardrobe based on a vote on AT nor would i expect anyone else to.


Oddly enough, that's what birthed this topic. I freakin HATE the new style of "shooter shirts." My wiff thinks I need to wear them and it ain't happnin. I posted this topic in hopes that it would be more negative than positive and I could show her. :angel: 

It ain't working out the best to this point. :teeth: Maybe I can convince here somehow that 30% is a majority.


----------



## Lazarus

nochance said:


> I think the real pros separate themselves partially by not getting involve in this silly a*# crap. This is what we discuss in the advanced intermediate forum??? and of course now I'm just as guilty for getting sucked in.


Why not discuss this silly a*# crap? When a "real pro" does make a comment about something relevant, along comes someone that because they read one of the big three "books" insults them by questioning what they know to be true (from applied experience) versus the theory they read about in a book. My sig quote is a classic example.  

Not gonna turn this into a pee'ing match. I'm just foolin about. But there is truth to what I just said.


----------



## SonnyThomas

jmack73 said:


> I have never paid $100 for a shooter shirt.....


Shirts or jerseys? Shirts might be less expensive. Semi Pro PSE Pro Staff shooter not too far from me paid $110.00 for his. Atomic Archer Jerseys will run $100.


----------



## nochance

Lazarus said:


> Oddly enough, that's what birthed this topic. I freakin HATE the new style of "shooter shirts." My wiff thinks I need to wear them and it ain't happnin. I posted this topic in hopes that it would be more negative than positive and I could show her. :angel:
> 
> It ain't working out the best to this point. :teeth: Maybe I can convince here somehow that 30% is a majority.


Wear what makes you happy and don't worry about the others, life's too short


----------



## wheelie

Shirt don't make the man. The man makes the shirt. CHEERS!


----------



## WhitBri

Is it the fact that anyone can buy a shooter shirt or the fact you can buy your pro card that is the real problem


----------



## GWFH

Ive been on the fence on this for a long time, and thinking about the poll question feels like being on a jury.

The reason Im against them is based on the attitude I see from the joes. When I see the mini cult gatherings at (3D) shoots, I see them doing harm in several ways.....mostly a stuck up attitude towards anyone not wearing their shirt, bad advice, false advertising of their involvement with the sonsor, etc, etc. I see these types pushing people away because of attitude.....especially to anyone not using their flavor of the month.

I like the way the shirts advertise archery in general. Since I gotta buy clothes anyway, I have no problem throwing a couple extra bucks towards a shirt. Example....shrewd sells an underarmour t with their name on it for $18. Event shirts are cheap. Even company name ts are decent shirts at a decent price. My street clothes let everyone know I like archery, and it advertises the sport outside of shoots, something I have no problems doing on my dime (provided it doesnt cost me much more than plain clothes).
Shooter shirts at events is a different story, and I mentally chop them up into different categories.
Shop advertising will sometimes use a mfgr shirt and add their logo.
Wannabees.....well theyre just that.
Guys that wear the shirts because archery means that much to them, theyre proud to be there and be part of the competition.

When you look at the crowd from 500 feet, its a big mix of people supporting the sport.....so its a good thing.
So as much as my gut wanted to say no.....Id have to vote yes.

The other cool thing that draw people (joes) in, is the they can be there at the events with the pros, standing shoulder to shoulder at the bags, and can be wearing the same gear, shirts, etc. Everyone blends.
And like everything else outside archery, it comes down to the person, not the logo. Ive yet to meet any pro that wasnt helpful because of the brand you sported.

If I ever pay for a shooter shirt, it will have every brand (that I feel supports the sport) on it, with a statement saying "support the sport, not the brand". Few of us here have been talking about doing that, but probably not at $100.


----------



## skiingcappy

I think they do good for the sport, I've been asked several times where the bass tournament was. Only to explain that it we are shooting archery tournament, that most of the time is not advertised in the areas or where we are shooting so the locals have no clue.
And even if we are not pro's we can tell them about the product and guide them right people for what we don't know.
But if you shoot the tournaments you can tell the pro's and semi pro's by there shirts.


----------



## mainehunt

I received my current bow at less than dealer cost and they gave me a collared shirt with their logo on it. 

I'll wear it at the local tournaments and advertise for them. They saved me a few hundred dollars, it's the least I can do.


----------



## gcab

Mahly said:


> I still can't vote. I see the poll, but there is both good and bad.
> 
> As far as image, I think it DOES help the image especially to non-archery types. They get the (false) impression that all these people are getting support from the manufacturers. And the shirts themselves DO look good.
> 
> However the level of free advertising makes it hard to justify supporting an archer who is already wearing all your garb for free. Maybe some say, "That guy really makes us look good, we owe it to him to support him"... betting most don't.
> 
> If someone GIVES you a hat/shirt etc. I don't see any issue....they GAVE it to you. I just don't understand why someone would PAY $100 for a $25 shirt just to advertise for a company that doesn't pay you to advertise.
> 
> Please don't think that I am saying you can't or shouldn't be able to. I just see it as short changing yourself...not really any of my business, so I never bring it up.
> 
> I think it would be great if more shops/clubs had shirts. Then they could support someone who actually deserves it. Would be a nice change too see different shirts in the seas of red/white and yellow/black.




So instead of wearing a shirt of archery type stuff that you paid for because that would be free advertising to a company that isn't paying you, you would rather tell people to wear clothing that they still paid for that isn't archery related, although advertising for those companies instead? So instead of a Hoyt shirt wear a Nike shirt.. even though you paid the same for it, its better because you aren't advertising for Hoyt for free since they didn't pay you? Where exactly is the logic in that? Not sure I follow completely.


----------



## Labs

Lazarus said:


> Why not discuss this silly a*# crap? When a "real pro" does make a comment about something relevant, along comes someone that because _*]they read one of the big three "books" *_[/U[/COLOR]]insults them by questioning what they know to be true (from applied experience) versus the theory they read about in a book. My sig quote is a classic example.
> 
> Not gonna turn this into a pee'ing match. I'm just foolin about. But there is truth to what I just said.





What are the "three big books"??? Might have to read them....thanks


----------



## legion_archery

It is good for the sport of archery that everyone show up to every event dressed nicely, whether its a pro/am or a local shoot, the people that show up and are wearing a sleeveless/holey shirt make the sport look kinda trashy (not saying a sleeveless shirt is bad, they just have their time/place) for example look at golf, you don't see anyone at a golf course wearing a sleeveless shirt (not even the people mowing) the Masters are this weekend and you won't see one single person in the crowd or playing dressed poorly and golf continues to grow..........

I do think that the manufacturers should give they Pro shooters a special shirt that the average joe cannot buy, it separates the Pro's from the Joe's........ I know that the shirts I get from my sponsors are exactly the same as the average Joe can by. Example, where your at a pro/am event you look out at the crowd and you can't tell the Pro's from the Joe's (unless you see 6'9" Gillingham lol) being that the Joe's can walk around wearing the exact same shooter shirts as the Pro's makes for a lot of "posers" 

But the point is that archers as a whole should show up dressed properly to support the sport and if that means wearing a Mathews, Hoyt, PSe, ext. Shirt then so be it because each manufacturer does more for the sport of archery every year than any one person could


----------



## JV NC

> I've been asked several times where the bass tournament was.


lol................


----------



## Mahly

gcab said:


> So instead of wearing a shirt of archery type stuff that you paid for because that would be free advertising to a company that isn't paying you, you would rather tell people to wear clothing that they still paid for that isn't archery related, although advertising for those companies instead? So instead of a Hoyt shirt wear a Nike shirt.. even though you paid the same for it, its better because you aren't advertising for Hoyt for free since they didn't pay you? Where exactly is the logic in that? Not sure I follow completely.


I don't remember saying to buy a Nike shirt instead of a Hoyt shirt.
I was saying it would be nice to be able to buy a shirt from your local club, or a local shop (one that has helped you in one way or another, or just because your friends etc.)
As originally posted, I don't like advertising for anyone that hasn't helped me out, Nike or Hoyt (or any brand of anything).
I am not paying a hundred bucks to be someone's walking billboard. 
Now if Nike wants to help out, be it entry fees, or free shoes etc, and they give me a shirt... Yeah! I think that would be GREAT for the sport!


----------



## Garceau

I don't care - I see it both ways and it doesn't bother me. I do wish the manufactures would have a different jersey/shirt entirely for the "pro" staff but that is additional cost to them to do that. Cheaper to just have the name on the back and pro staff under it.

I have 11 shooter jerseys on them that say pro staff for a company I was affiliated - anyone want them? They are huge and have my name on them....LOL

I will wear some type of shooter shirt at any event I shoot at, either the local shop that helps me, the bow company I shoot for etc - mostly because they are all made of very good fabric and help wisk moisture away and keep me cool. Im fat and ugly - nothing makes me look good. So I want to feel good.

Period.


----------



## SonnyThomas

I've got 2 Bohning T-shirts, 2 Martin T-shirts and 1 Pearson T-shirt. Wear the Bohning and Pearson T-shirts, but not the Martin T-shirts


----------



## Lazarus

Labs said:


> What are the "three big books"??? Might have to read them....thanks


One is called Think and Shoot like a Champion by Terry Wunderle. There's another one by Larry Wise, don't remember the title. The last, well, with all due respect, you're on your own. Won't even mention it's title. :cheers:


----------



## cbrunson

Lazarus said:


> One is called Think and Shoot like a Champion by Terry Wunderle. There's another one by Larry Wise, don't remember the title. The last, well, with all due respect, you're on your own. Won't even mention it's title. :cheers:


:lol:


----------



## rebeldawg

Third one is the Bible.
As I have learned first hand this year, free advertising for companies who don't pay for it isn't good for the shooters. I used to wear the swag with pride. Now it's only the companies that support me that get the advertisement. It's an individual choice at the end of the day though. I know someone who makes some pretty awesome shirts though!&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## bseltzer

I'd just like to see some well made, collared, short sleeved shirts tailored to meet the mobility requirements of your average archer. Something like an archery specific polo. What I don't want is to be a walking bill board for some specific brand. Oh, and if it could be had for a reasonable price, that would be a good thing too.

While I do care that I look decently dressed in public, splashy logos plastered all over don't do a thing for my mind set and probably alienate a few "sensitive" types. Just give me something that's comfortable to shoot in with an affordable price tag that isn't a garish promotion of either myself or some product I have no commitment to.


----------



## EPLC

rebeldawg said:


> Third one is the Bible.
> As I have learned first hand this year, free advertising for companies who don't pay for it isn't good for the shooters. I used to wear the swag with pride. Now it's only the companies that support me that get the advertisement. It's an individual choice at the end of the day though. I know someone who makes some pretty awesome shirts though!&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;


So, you are getting compensation from Elite, Doinker and CBE?


----------



## Rick!

bseltzer said:


> I'd just like to see some well made, collared, short sleeved shirts tailored to meet the mobility requirements of your average archer. Something like an archery specific polo. What I don't want is to be a walking bill board for some specific brand. Oh, and if it could be had for a reasonable price, that would be a good thing too.
> 
> .


Golf shirts work great for indoor archery.

I've worked at 2 places where each group had their own shirts and it gets old to stay current on your "colors." 

Can we get back to our regularly scheduled programming now?


----------



## GWFH

bseltzer said:


> I'd just like to see some well made, collared, short sleeved shirts tailored to meet the mobility requirements of your average archer. Something like an archery specific polo. What I don't want is to be a walking bill board for some specific brand. Oh, and if it could be had for a reasonable price, that would be a good thing too.
> 
> While I do care that I look decently dressed in public, splashy logos plastered all over don't do a thing for my mind set and probably alienate a few "sensitive" types. Just give me something that's comfortable to shoot in with an affordable price tag that isn't a garish promotion of either myself or some product I have no commitment to.


I picture a plain mock zip t's (like current shooter shirts) with a kangaroo pocket for release, shoulder pads for binos, pencil slot on sleeve, and a scorecard pouch on choice side.
oh.....and a velcro "cry towel" for rain

Wonder how the public would perceive that?


Btw, not mocking your post at all......


----------



## gcab

Mahly said:


> I don't remember saying to buy a Nike shirt instead of a Hoyt shirt.
> I was saying it would be nice to be able to buy a shirt from your local club, or a local shop (one that has helped you in one way or another, or just because your friends etc.)
> As originally posted, I don't like advertising for anyone that hasn't helped me out, Nike or Hoyt (or any brand of anything).
> I am not paying a hundred bucks to be someone's walking billboard.
> Now if Nike wants to help out, be it entry fees, or free shoes etc, and they give me a shirt... Yeah! I think that would be GREAT for the sport!




Oh I know, Nike was just an example. What I meant is that everyone has to wear something.. some kind of clothing. Some kind of shoes, drink some kind of water, drive some kind of car ext. Virtually everything has some logo or the company name on it. So whether archery clothing or something else, it still has a name on it. So what I was saying, is Im not sure I understand how wearing clothes or whatever of companies outside the archery world.. even though they don't pay anyone for anything... is any different than wearing clothes inside the archery world? Personally I would rather see pics and videos of archery with archery gear and clothing than archery with plain clothes or clothes of other industries. Very rare are you able to watch a pro sports event, where the players are wearing clothes from other sports. Yes I know.. they get their stuff for free and paid to wear uniforms.. but why support a different industry over archery just because you aren't directly helped by the companies and support different companies and industrys when you aren't helped by then either?


----------



## JV NC

^^I think it has more to do with NOT looking like a bass fisherman.


----------



## Mid-MI Rick

Watched some of the Masters golf tournament yesterday. Looks like if there is a place to squeeze a logo somewhere, it's there.


----------



## SonnyThomas

I'm trying to understand a shirt/jersey company having a Pro Staff....
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2451958


----------



## JV NC

^^We've already learned people shoot better when wearing these.


----------



## Lazarus

SonnyThomas said:


> I'm trying to understand a shirt/jersey company having a Pro Staff....
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2451958


Truthfully, that's exactly what prompted this topic. Not my wife. :teeth: 

I really don't get that either. 
And to be very candid, we need some more "back tension" wars or something considering the most active topics in I &A are about sight tapes and shooter shirts. :cheers:


----------



## cbrunson

Lazarus said:


> Truthfully, that's exactly what prompted this topic. Not my wife. :teeth:
> 
> I really don't get that either.
> And to be very candid, we need some more "back tension" wars or something considering the most active topics in I &A are about sight tapes and shooter shirts. :cheers:


If you'd stop getting the opposition banned, we'd still have those arguements going.


----------



## Lazarus

cbrunson said:


> If you'd stop getting the opposition banned, we'd still have those arguements going.


It's friday...that deserves a response;









:becky:


----------



## nochance

SonnyThomas said:


> I'm trying to understand a shirt/jersey company having a Pro Staff....
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2451958


They're a company and its called advertising


----------



## nochance

JV NC said:


> ^^We've already learned people shoot better when wearing these.


And that some peoples egos are bruised when others wear em


----------



## mainehunt




----------



## Lazarus

nochance said:


> They're a company and its called advertising


That is obvious. 

It just seems like an anomaly that a company that makes shooter shirts would have a pro staff. That almost sounds like a Steven Wright joke. Some of you might get that. :becky:

mainehunt......good find. :cheers:


----------



## Mid-MI Rick

:set1_rolf2:


----------



## montigre

Lazarus said:


> One is called Think and Shoot like a Champion by Terry Wunderle. There's another one by Larry Wise, don't remember the title. The last, well, with all due respect, you're on your own. Won't even mention it's title. :cheers:


Oof.......:zip: :chortle:


----------



## harley36

Do u honestly think that all u get for being on prostaff is a shirt?maybe all the pros should get a big tattoe on their foreheads so we will know who they are I guess Gomez can have a pass since he's already easy to identify but now we are gonna have to start another goofy post asking what the tattoe should be!


----------



## SonnyThomas

harley36 said:


> Do u honestly think that all u get for being on prostaff is a shirt?maybe all the pros should get a big tattoe on their foreheads so we will know who they are I guess Gomez can have a pass since he's already easy to identify but now we are gonna have to start another goofy post asking what the tattoe should be!


I believe you missed the point.... It's down home boys wearing Pro Staff shirts...good or bad....


----------



## JV NC

nochance said:


> And that some peoples egos are bruised when others wear em


It wouldn't be mine (ego). I wouldn't wear one of those shirts to a hog killin'.


----------



## tmorelli

WhitBri said:


> Is it the fact that anyone can buy a shooter shirt or the fact you can buy your pro card that is the real problem


Well... I thought it was funny.


----------



## Sweet Seat

Are any of the people that commented on this tread actual pro shooters? And if so who for?


----------



## SonnyThomas

TOMARCHERY24 said:


> Are any of the people that commented on this tread actual pro shooters? And if so who for?


This thread is about non-Pros wearing Pro Staff shirts. Should includes jerseys as some are standout flashy.


----------



## Sweet Seat

SonnyThomas said:


> This thread is about non-Pros wearing Pro Staff shirts. Should includes jerseys as some are standout flashy.


I understand what the tread is about. I'm just very curious if any of the people that have commented on it are actual PRO's. And if they are what companies sponser/on staff for.


----------



## hoosierredneck

as long it's still my right to wear what ever i want,even if i chose to support a company i belive in by spending a couple bucks on a shirt.i will wear there shirt.


----------



## SonnyThomas

hoosierredneck said:


> as long it's still my right to wear what ever i want,even if i chose to support a company i belive in by spending a couple bucks on a shirt.i will wear there shirt.


Well, yes, really. You have to think a little different. How many scrape the brand name off their bows?


----------



## nochance

SonnyThomas said:


> Well, yes, really. You have to think a little different. How many scrape the brand name off their bows?


Good point!


----------



## tmorelli

SonnyThomas said:


> Well, yes, really. You have to think a little different. How many scrape the brand name off their bows?


I shot one brand for about 1.5 years.... after their refusal to handle some issues, I would've gladly scraped the name off of mine. But, it fell off on it's own and saved me the trouble I guess.


----------



## SonnyThomas

tmorelli said:


> I shot one brand for about 1.5 years.... after their refusal to handle some issues, I would've gladly scraped the name off of mine. But, it fell off on it's own and saved me the trouble I guess.


I'll PM you


----------



## hoosierredneck

T morelli,you tore it up this wknd.great shooting sir


----------



## tmorelli

Thank you sir!


----------



## SonnyThomas

Yes, I saw that. Nice shooting, Tony. Saw where you told of it. Sort of kept it together though it was tough going.


----------



## Sasquech

Pro staffs and shooter shirts are different if you are pro staff representing the company at the companies behest and compensated then should say so on your shirt. If you just like wearing a shirt from your favorite company so be it. I stopped wearing shooter shirts when a little boy asked for an autograph. Figured out it that the appearance was I was representing myself as something I was not. I still where my Trueball shirt at local shoots as part of my agreement with them. Next year I will probably be ready to move on to the next level and make the call over again . The key is why do you wear it motive!


----------



## jbeasleyshoot

I think its great if that is something you like to do however I personally feel that the jerseys and such are over priced and I don't feel the need to pay a 100 bucks to advertise for someone that's not giving me something in return. I guess it boils down to I would rather have more equipment than a shirt. Its good for the sport because joe bowhunter sees you out in public at the waffle house before or after a shoot and strikes up a conversation about shooting and you may be able to get them to come to the next one. As for shoots let the leader board do the talking who cares what shirt your wearing.


----------



## archeryshooter3

I have only 3 items on my shooter shirt. Hoyt because I'm a co-op shooter, gold tip co-op, and the shop I shoot for. If they don't give me anything cheap I don't advertise for them. I even go as far as pulling labels off stabilizers, shooting plain vanes, etc


----------



## chevman

I voted bad. I am pretaining to the staff shooter shirts here. If you truly cant shoot good enough or havent earned the right to wear a staff shirt you should not wear one. You just look like a want-to-be. As soon as others see you shoot..they know better. It is like wearing a retired vet cap when you were never in the service. I dont own either... i dont deserve either.


----------



## sask hunter

I believe people should be able to wear what they like to wear...I see people all the time wearing football jerseys and they aren't players...why do people at archery events think because I am wearing a PSE shirt I am a rep of PSE....it's the mindset of the viewer and the competitor.


----------



## Kighty7

I think it is a good idea. I like to look at other people's shooter shirts to see who they are representing. There are companies out there that I know nothing about and find it interesting to see a new company or product. Some companies use this as a free advertising service and I think that is ok. Save money on advertising so products can be lower in price is a win/win for archers.


----------



## Ned250

sask hunter said:


> I believe people should be able to wear what they like to wear...I see people all the time wearing football jerseys and they aren't players...why do people at archery events think because I am wearing a PSE shirt I am a rep of PSE....it's the mindset of the viewer and the competitor.


Except they're not out there playing football in those jerseys.


----------



## Garceau

hmmm....I drive by the local college on Saturday or sunday mornings and see all kinds of guys out there mixing it up playing football - many have a jersey on.


----------



## wolf44

Mid-MI Rick said:


> Watched some of the Masters golf tournament yesterday. Looks like if there is a place to squeeze a logo somewhere, it's there.


I bet every one of them have a price tag as well


----------



## Paddlepro

I only wear clothes that are comfortable and routinely remove any labels OrBrands that I can If someone wants me to promote their products they will need to compensate me to do so.


----------



## stoz

I think its ok but I agree its too easy to get same staff shirts as pro staff. Years ago the pro staff of most companies had an exclusive shirt for pro staff.I think if im on pro staff it should be a separate shirt.


----------



## Mestang99

I think any real Pro should have to wear a hat with flashing neon lights that say "I'm Pro and I earned it!!!" I don't get this argument. Who cares what anyone wears as long as it looks decent. I would have no problem with a dress code for everyone, but that would impact attendance for quite a while. As for a couple posts I read earlier, there is an enforced NFAA dress code for Professional Competitors. They cannot wear jeans as was stated earlier. If you saw someone with crappy jeans in a shooter shirt, they were either not at a NFAA event or they were not a Pro. I personally wear Polo's, a Hoyt Jersey (Shop Shooter/Promotional Staff), or more often a shirt promoting my local shop. I would like to see more local shops put advertising dollars into shooter gear. They are the ones that would get the most bang for their buck.


----------



## nochance

I think I'm not going to worry about what other people are wearing and spend that time working on my shot.


----------



## carlosii

Some folks wear pro style shirts and are not pros because the company believes they represent their product in a good light. Anyone working with young people, for example, can be a good rep for a company without shooting 300/60X, or winning a $10,000 check.


----------



## SonnyThomas

carlosii said:


> Some folks wear pro style shirts and are not pros because the company believes they represent their product in a good light. Anyone working with young people, for example, can be a good rep for a company without shooting 300/60X, or winning a $10,000 check.


Well said....


----------



## Mike2787

nochance said:


> I think I'm not going to worry about what other people are wearing and spend that time working on my shot.


Winner winner chicken dinner!!!


----------



## V3505

Shooter shirts are a double edge sword.... I never wore one until coming onto staff for a few companies whose products stood out to me. I've never been paid, nor told I had to advertise for them. I'm proud to use the equipment I've chosen, so I willingly put the logos on my shirt as a "thank you". I believe the purpose is for professionalism. You can't show up at an event/shoot/sportsman's show looking like a soup sandwich.

For those that have the shooter shirts made by pro companies, the shirt company should to be asking if a person has permission to use the logos. For my shirts, through %$# (don't want to create a sticky), I had to obtain many of the logos from various manufacturers for use on the shirt. I don't care what other people wear, I can usually tell how knowledgeable they are, or how well they shoot by interacting with them. I like to draw my own conclusions. As for the pros, I've seen some who can't shoot well at all. I've also seen those who aren't sponsored at all by any company shoot perfect scores. The proof is in the pudding!


----------



## Lazarus

Mike2787 said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner!!!


Fortunately there are those that care about the image that the sports participants exude. This is evidenced by the fact that "dress code" is always a hot topic no matter the organization. 

Just as fortunately there are manufacturers that don't like the idea of archers clothing looking like NASCAR drivers. In fact I talked to one just the other day that said exactly that without any inspiration from me, I don't even remember how he got on the topic, but I found it interesting that he made the comment.


----------



## bunnybrew

I am faaaarrr from some fashionista but i think they are generally the tackiest things on the planet. If i was to wear one it would ONLY because my sponsor forced me to you know. And since they are the moisture wicking polyester too they give off the "faux athlete" look as well to me. Or like the guys who always show up to the club to shoot in them every single time they practice, like your gonna really work up a sweat shooting your practice vegas rounds today...


----------



## ILOVE3D

nochance said:


> I think I'm not going to worry about what other people are wearing and spend that time working on my shot.


Another vote for this one. Why should anyone care what someone else is wearing as long as they act accordingly and look professional. Some of those staff shooters are in a big way salesman for those companies. They don't need to win the shoots they attend. They do however represent those manufacturers and should act in a professional manor during the shoot and anytime wearing the logo's. Just my .02


----------



## drew3d3

At the end of the day, its what's on the scorecard that matters. Just like golf, your shirt or hat aren't making the shot.


----------



## Alabamadog

So what is appropriate and professional looking without misrepresentation .


----------



## nochance

Alabamadog said:


> So what is appropriate and professional looking without misrepresentation .


wear what you want as long as its within the rules. Too many people are worried about stupid sh** rather than concentrating on their own shooting.


----------



## KimberTac1911

i think it makes for a cleaner or professional image for the sport. I usually dont wear 1 but i will wear sponsor shirts at smaller local 3d events. I could careless what someone decides to wear


----------



## ILOVE3D

Alabamadog said:


> So what is appropriate and professional looking without misrepresentation .


Who's misrepresenting? Guys that wear a shirt that has brand X on it probably like that brand. Most shirts will usually say either Staff Shooter or Pro Staff on them if the person is in fact representing that particular company. Besides, I'd rather see someone wearing a nice shirt with a companies name and logo on it then wearing an old t shirt with holes in it. Looking professional doesn't always mean that person is a professional in that particular venue.


----------



## Cbfastcar

I used to wear one but I quit because unless like a lot of you are saying that the company pays for a spot on your shirt then they get free advertising out of you now I just wear a team shirt when I go to competitions and it just has my name and my team logo on it I will never shoot a sponsor shirt unless that company pays for that spot on my shirt it is a very bad idea to wear them because the company can make more money ie hoyt which everyone sees you wearing that hoyt shirt and now that's free advertising for that company


----------



## carlosii

If a company gives you a shirt, and you shoot near the bottom of the list, can you still wear the shirt? Does anybody really care? Is it really anybody else's business?


----------



## Ala_Archer

All of my equipment is factory-finished, complete with factory labels. I don't own a shooter's shirt, I only have the free baseball caps that came with some of my bows. I have never purchased archery-related, brand-specific clothing.

I am not a professional archer. I am a grown man and I don't need to play dress up and give the appearance that I am something that I am not. We all know some folks that, when in Rome do as the Romans, however that isn't me. If that is you and you want to spend your money to do so, then more power to you.

If I'm ever spotted in a shooter's shirt then you can bet the farm that I am being compensated to advertise that company's logo.

Ala archer


----------



## Sasquech

We use them as a form of advertising and to bond our sponsored shooters makes them a community. However we expect folks wearing our shirts to properly represent and it is part of our contract that they must maintain a level of sportsmanship and conduct that reflects well on our team and our product image.


----------

